# Ipod Classic et vidéo...



## bafien (17 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Pour consolider mon switch j'ai acheté un iPod classic 80Go...
Je fais convertir mes vidéos par iTunes ou Quicktime.
Le problème c'est les bandes noires... car les vidéos sont vraiment très petites...
Avez vous un moyen de convertir mes vidéos en un format lisible par mon Ipod? en 640x480 sans bandes noires?
Merci
A+


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2007)

si tu supprimes les bandes noires, cela veux dire que tu deformes, ou que tu recadres ta video.... c'est pas terrible.


----------



## Souvaroff (17 Septembre 2007)

C'est pas le forum iPod mais bon&#8230;
 Dans les r&#233;glages vid&#233;os de l'iPod, tu as "Ecran large" &#8230; si tu choisi non, tu auras ta vid&#233;o en plein &#233;cran sans les bandes noires&#8230;  

Une video en 4/3 en fait !!!


----------



## bafien (17 Septembre 2007)

Merci c'est déjà un début.....


----------



## kaminari (23 Octobre 2007)

Au risque de paraitre.. oui .. bete .. et bien comment mettre des videos dans son ipod ? 
Faut il qu elles soient toutes en format quicktime ? Et faut il les importer depuis itunes ou .. ? 


Merci


----------



## bafien (24 Octobre 2007)

Il faut importer les vidéo par iTunes....
Ou tu utilises QuickTime pour convertir en format iPod (pomme+E puis séquences vers iPod)







Ou tu importe ta vidéo directement dans itunes et tu fais un clic droit puis convertir la sélection pour iPod






Bon courage
A+


----------



## kaminari (3 Décembre 2007)

Ok merci c est cool mais j'ai trouvé un soft sympa : *iSquint 

*A plus


----------



## kaminari (13 Décembre 2007)

Me revoila


Gros probleme avec mon iPod Classic 160G, il est victime de trèèèèèèès ennuyeux redémarrages incessants ! 

Ce probleme est apparu apres avoir installé la derniere mise a jour sur iTunes.

Donc j'ai attendu que la batterie s'epuise, mais j'ose pu le toucher la :mouais:


Solution ? 

Merci


----------

